# What a difference the right food makes



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Very true. Unfortunately, what works for one poodle might have the opposite effect on others. We went through a few brands before we found the magic kibble, which in Beau's case is Canidae Chicken or Lamb with rice. He's regular as a clock, and if he's not, we know something is wrong.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How true. And, there is no right food for all dogs -- it is so individual. When I first got Sunny and started looking for a food available here that would be the BEST for him......I learned the hard way that he does not do well on many of the rich, very high protein foods -- poor guy, I had to find out the hard way since he could not tell me! Same problem -- loose stools, etc., but I really thought I was giving him the best. It took a while but I settled on a high quality, low(er) protein, grain-free kibble NOW Fresh), as well as a premade raw (Nature's Variety venison). He does great on it and has for some time now. I just have to get over wanting to try the "latest and greatest" and leave well enough alone!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree! If your dog eats it and does well on it, one less thing to worry about. If you have found that with raw, homemade, 5 star kibble or something unrated, and the vet and Poodle are pleased; great!


----------

